# The Imperia RTA from VapeWare Mods



## Rob Fisher

The long-awaited RTA from VWM has been released! The successor to the much loved Integra! I was lucky enough to get onto the first 100 list and shipping should happen next week! So Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga! It has arrived!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

First thing I did was swop out the normal airflow gear for the DL one! It was a simple change and a pretty simple build.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Which mod to put it on?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's gonna be on the Stratum V4!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> It's gonna be on the Stratum V4!
> View attachment 198023
> View attachment 198024
> View attachment 198025


That's a great looking setup, but how does it vape?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> That's a great looking setup, but how does it vape?



Really well @CJB85! It's early days still and only had it for an hour or so but it has more air than the Integra which is what I was after... I really could do with a little more air but so far it's great! Testing will continue! Just built the Integra as well to compare!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> Really well @CJB85! It's early days still and only had it for an hour or so but it has more air than the Integra which is what I was after... I really could do with a little more air but so far it's great! Testing will continue! Just built the Integra as well to compare!
> View attachment 198028


Obviously super subjective, but I think it is a way better looking Atty that the Dvarw DL is. It looks more refined and still very understated.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> Obviously super subjective, but I think it is a way better looking Atty that the Dvarw DL is. It looks more refined and still very understated.



No question about that... and nearly three times the price!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> No question about that... and nearly three times the price!


Yup, I am afraid that any opinion of mine is purely academic, like schoolboys arguing over supercars in a magazines... way, WAAAAAAAY out of my league.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC120

Ahh this is the RTA at the top of my list. Oh how I want one so bad. Beautiful work of art you got there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

